# The new Mercedes-Benz Vito E-Cell



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

Pretty cool pruduction ev! Also, your user name is hilarious.


----------



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks ;-)


----------



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

Electromobility is not only good for small city cars but also for the big ones. In my opinion the best proof is the Vito E-Cell.
I found another interesting interview with Wolfgang Nebe from Mercedes-Benz who is explaining some insight information and facts about the Vito E-Cell.
Nice video, you should check it out!

http://www.myvan.com/2010/10/07/vito-e-cell-wins-the-transportlogistics-innovation-of-the-year/


----------

